# JULY PHOTO CONTEST: WINNER "VABassFisher"



## fender66 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well guys/gals....let's get this started again in July. Sorry about last month. It was a disaster of a month at work and I never got one started.

This month's topic will be "WILDLIFE"

This does not include your dogs, cats, parakeets, goldfish or any of our family pets.

Remember to ONLY POST ONE PHOTO IN THIS THREAD and only one photo per person. You may change it as many times as you wish until the contest ends.

If you have questions or concerns about your entry...check the rules here:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=26488

Hope to see many entries this month.

Good luck to all!


ENTRIES as of 7/31:
bcbouy
fool4fish1226
Gramps50
HANGEYE
New River Rat
Fender66
Recon
gumbo860
fish devil
devilmutt
VABassFisher
Mizzie
overboard
vahunter



*VOTING IS OPEN*

Please vote for the photo that you think is the best. Remember guys...this is NOT a "Vote for my photo" contest...this is a "VOTE FOR THE BEST" photo contest.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!

This month's prize, chosen by random is a bag of JD baits worms. That's Item # 5 in the following picture.


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 3, 2012)

took these july 1st. at kentucky lake. trout foraging for scuds in 6' of water.had a blast sight fishing for these guys.limited out in 3 hrs.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 6, 2012)

Heres my wildlife entry  


Might not be the best photo, but kind of cool to see the bee covered in pollen


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 10, 2012)

Who has the map?


----------



## HANGEYE (Jul 15, 2012)

Just ducky


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 17, 2012)

The Fisherman


----------



## fender66 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's my entry for this month. He would NOT leave me alone. I finally had to move to a different cove.


----------



## Recon (Jul 19, 2012)

Busy little bee


----------



## gumbo860 (Jul 19, 2012)

Took this one for a summer photography online class im taking.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pappy said:


> Here ya' go.....this just about says it all



Pappy...the topic for this month's contest is "Wildlife"....not, "This is the Life". Do you have anything that fits the theme?


----------



## fish devil (Jul 24, 2012)

:twisted: Camouflage is working!!!!


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 25, 2012)

Y'all have some great photos this month!


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 25, 2012)

I took this picture today (7/24/12), these are free roaming wild bears. The picture was taken at the Vince Shute Wildlife Sanctuary near Orr MN. One person working at the sanctuary said they have had a radio collared bear that travels over 250 miles to visit the sanctuary every year.

https://www.americanbear.org/sanctuary/history.html


----------



## VABassFisher (Jul 26, 2012)

Osprey sitting on her nest on top of a shoal marker.
Photo taken from a boat on Smith Mountain Lake in Moneta, VA


----------



## Mizzie (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome photos guys! Good luck to everyone!

Nothing special but here's mine, taken July 2nd or 3rd on one of the last days of my vacation to Disney (Florida). We stayed at Disney's Fort Wilderness Campground which was a beautiful place. Anyways, We went riding around on the golf cart checking out the campground when we spotted this little baby gator sunning himself on the side of a creek. I'm from Rhode Island, so aside from in zoos, I've never seen a gator in person. It amazed me how nobody was alarmed about this lil guy haha. 

My cellphone doesn't take great pictures from far away, sorry. I didn't want to get to close and meet the little guys mother!

Mike


----------



## overboard (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a critter that was just "hanging around"!


----------



## vahunter (Jul 31, 2012)

This was taken July 16th on my phone from my 15ft Weldbilt. I saw them, cut the motor off and trolled within 40yards from them. There were probably 30-40 dolphins together but it was so hard to get a decent shot with my phone. It was awesome. This was located in the York River at the mouth of a creek....


----------



## fender66 (Aug 3, 2012)

VOTING NOW OPEN!

Remember guys...this is a contest to vote for the BEST photo.....not necessarily your own photo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 3, 2012)

Fender66

You have been chosen because the composition and quality of your beautiful bird is fantastic.


----------



## Mizzie (Aug 3, 2012)

Ooops, I thought this contest was picked using random.com like the other contest. haha I feel so foolish for posting such a low quality photo. So knowing my picture isn't great, I voted for Hangeye, cool picture!

For this months photo contest I'm borrowing a real camera instead of my cellphone 1 pixel camera. :-({|= :mrgreen:


----------



## ASUAviator (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it too late to submit?

Taken 10-26-11 at Bartlett Lake AZ. It was an awesome moment


----------



## fender66 (Aug 7, 2012)

ASUAviator said:


> Is it too late to submit?
> 
> Taken 10-26-11 at Bartlett Lake AZ. It was an awesome moment




Yep....too late. Also doesn't meet the "has to be shot in July 2012" rule.......#-o 

Nice photo though.


----------



## ASUAviator (Aug 8, 2012)

#-o is right!

Next time!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 9, 2012)

4 more days to get your votes in guys. Also...don't forget to enter into this month's contest. A bit more challenging, but I'm really looking forward to seeing what we get for entries. Details here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=27045


----------



## fender66 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well it looks like VABassFisher is July's winner. Congrats to him and all who entered. Great shots from everyone.

VA....pm me your address and I'll get your prize out to you sometime this week.

Don't forget to enter the August contest!


----------

